# Como detectar fases de un generador trifasico?



## XanoZuke (Abr 1, 2007)

Hola a todos! Soy nuevo en el foro  Quisiera saber, como es posible detectar las fases de un generador trifasico con resistencias, bobinas y condensadores? Me han puesto un trabajo sobre eso. Estuve leyendo un poco algunos post anteriores pero son un poco avanzados para mi conocimiento :S

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 2, 2007)

Por internet circula un circuito indicador de sentido de fases reloj/contrareloj

Basicamente esta formado por tres resistencias y un condensador
http://www.edn.com/archives/1998/042398/09di.pdf

Hay otra pagina de color amarillo pero no recuerdo como ir busca un pogo.
tambien hay otro con led's me parece que tambienen  EDN


el complejo
http://www.epanorama.net/schematic....tor_Control/Power phase sequence detector.pdf

Ginalmente hay otro metodo con watimetros ,ero eso ya deberia buscarlo en los apuntos, era necesario dos watimetros.


----------



## XanoZuke (Abr 3, 2007)

Gracias por la ayuda  En caso de que necesite algo mas, pos respondere en este mismo topico.


----------

